# Oil Filter Housing Question



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

The tube in the middle is normal as is the tapping sound. Once the oil is well circulated back through the head and engine the tapping should go back to normal.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The ticking you are hearing is probably just the fuel injectors. Sometimes mine seem louder than other times.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

People sure are paranoid as of late after they change they're engine oil and filter .


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

There is a tsb for the plastic tabs on the oil filter breaking off and holding the anti-drainback valve open. This would lead to oil not getting circulated until a couple seconds after startup.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks mcg75. I took the new filter back out last night & think that this is what happened. All is well now.


----------

